# What do you think of my new goat



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

So I got this goat and we just washed and clipped her. I think she has it all but what do you think?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like to see more length and leveler top, but man, she is very wide in the front!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. Look how wide she is!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

You've got a really nice doe there!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice doe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very impressive! Although I'm not sure the boer in the background feels the same...

After a good pedicure to take of those front toes her stance will look even greater!

I'm envious! Will you be showing her?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, she needs some hoof work with those front feet.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That girl is one goat tall and two goats wide!


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her a lot. Congrats.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

She is beautiful


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am going to show her I will let you all know how she does


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. Lots of good things going in there. What is her breeding? 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow really nice! She is so wide! I'd like to see a leveler topline and she kinda has a dip in her rump and her neck could be a weeee bit longer but she is really nice! tell us how she does in the showring!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice looking doe, I agree a nice WIDE girl for sure.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I like her. She is wide, has a nice nose and horn set. As far as her topline I think that might just be the way she's standing or sometimes as they age they grow more in the back and it takes a while for the front to catch up


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's certainly not the kind of doe you want in your herd....so....you can just send her to my farm and I'll take her off your hands.  

Gorgeous doe!  I like her a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe, I agree with the others.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

This is totally off topic.. But do you mind posting some pictures of your set up? I can see some in those pics but I wanna see more!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She's really nice.  when you get her hooves trimmed she will be even better!


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

She's a very nice doe. She is good and meaty. I love the "PhotoBomb" goat in the back.


----------

